# Trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? Cho em xin đánh giá?



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Có vấn đề nghĩ mãi không thông, mong được các mom cứu giúp vụ này. Mom nào biết đến trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội không ạ? Em có đọc thì trường dạy theo mô hình học tập phát huy sáng tạo của trẻ theo hướng đa trí thông minh STEAME, tích hợp khoa học, công nghệ, kỹ thuật, nghệ thuật, toán học và tiếng Anh, tân tiến hơn mô hình STEM hiện tại đang được áp dụng phổ biến tại Việt Nam. Nghe thì rất hay ạ, thực tế thì sao cm nhỉ? Trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? Cho em xin đánh giá?


----------



## FullHouse

Steame thêm nghệ thuật, đó là điểm khác so với Stem nhé. Thêm thì chắc hẳn phải hơn rồi. 
Giờ dạy theo phương pháp kiểu này đang hot mà, được nhiều trường chất lượng cao, tiêu chuẩn quốc tế áp dụng


----------



## mtrinhtrieuan

máy lạnh tủ đứng lg


----------



## minhchau

Chung câu hỏi: Trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? Cho em xin đánh giá? Mẹ nào có kinh nghiệm khoản này vào chia sẻ giùm em nhé
Chẳng mấy chốc là con vào lớp 1 mà vẫn đang nát óc vấn đề chọn trường nào phù hợp cho con nhất đây


----------



## Thương Trang

Nguyễn Thanh Tâm nói:


> Có vấn đề nghĩ mãi không thông, mong được các mom cứu giúp vụ này. Mom nào biết đến trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội không ạ? Em có đọc thì trường dạy theo mô hình học tập phát huy sáng tạo của trẻ theo hướng đa trí thông minh STEAME, tích hợp khoa học, công nghệ, kỹ thuật, nghệ thuật, toán học và tiếng Anh, tân tiến hơn mô hình STEM hiện tại đang được áp dụng phổ biến tại Việt Nam. Nghe thì rất hay ạ, thực tế thì sao cm nhỉ? Trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? Cho em xin đánh giá?


Nói qua về phương pháp giáo dục STEAME, theo như mình có tìm hiểu thì phương pháp này đang bắt đầu phát triển vượt bậc, từ việc tận dụng lợi ích của STEM và thông qua nghệ thuật để phát huy triệt để tính năng vốn có của nó, cho phép trẻ ở độ tuổi nào cũng có cơ hội được tham gia và phát triển toàn diện nhất có thể. Những lợi ích mà phương pháp giáo dục này đem lại như
- Phát triển sự sáng tạo
- Dạy trẻ kỹ năng giải quyết vấn đề
- Rèn luyện sức bền bỉ
- Khuyến khích các cuộc thử nghiệm
- Khuyến khích làm việc nhóm
- Khuyến khích áp dụng kiến thức vào thực tiễn
- Khuyến khích sử dụng công nghệ
- Khuyến khích sự thích nghi
- Tính giải trí cao
Hệ thống giáo dục liên cấp Tesla là đơn vị tiên phong trong mô hình giáo dục STEAME lần đầu tiên tại Việt Nam nên nếu bạn cho theo học thì mình nghĩ  đây là một sự lựa chọn đúng đắn nhé


----------



## Lê Diệp Thanh An

Thương Trang nói:


> Nói qua về phương pháp giáo dục STEAME, theo như mình có tìm hiểu thì phương pháp này đang bắt đầu phát triển vượt bậc, từ việc tận dụng lợi ích của STEM và thông qua nghệ thuật để phát huy triệt để tính năng vốn có của nó, cho phép trẻ ở độ tuổi nào cũng có cơ hội được tham gia và phát triển toàn diện nhất có thể. Những lợi ích mà phương pháp giáo dục này đem lại như
> - Phát triển sự sáng tạo
> - Dạy trẻ kỹ năng giải quyết vấn đề
> - Rèn luyện sức bền bỉ
> - Khuyến khích các cuộc thử nghiệm
> - Khuyến khích làm việc nhóm
> - Khuyến khích áp dụng kiến thức vào thực tiễn
> - Khuyến khích sử dụng công nghệ
> - Khuyến khích sự thích nghi
> - Tính giải trí cao
> Hệ thống giáo dục liên cấp Tesla là đơn vị tiên phong trong mô hình giáo dục STEAME lần đầu tiên tại Việt Nam nên nếu bạn cho theo học thì mình nghĩ  đây là một sự lựa chọn đúng đắn nhé


Có thể cho em xin thông tin cụ thể hơn để tham khảo về Tesla School này được không ạ?
Nhà em thì định hướng từ đầu là sẽ cho học tư chứ không học công
Em không thích môi trường gò bó của công lập, csvc thì ko nói nhưng kể cả cách dạy, phương pháp học cũng nhồi nhét, thành tích. Nhà em muốn cho học trường có tiêu chuẩn và chất lượng quốc tế. Để con có không gian và cơ hội phát triển các kỹ năng cũng như định hướng được tương lai sau này cho chính bản thân con


----------



## KhuatHaAnh.hn

Các mẹ có cho con học tiền tiểu học không vậy ạ? Mình cũng chưa biết nên cho học hay để vào lớp 1 học dần! Theo các mẹ thì như nào hợp lý nhất ak?


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

minhchau nói:


> Chung câu hỏi: Trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? Cho em xin đánh giá? Mẹ nào có kinh nghiệm khoản này vào chia sẻ giùm em nhé
> Chẳng mấy chốc là con vào lớp 1 mà vẫn đang nát óc vấn đề chọn trường nào phù hợp cho con nhất đây


Đúng đấy mom ạ. Em thấy chính ra chọn trường cấp 1 là điều quan trọng nhất, quyết định nhiều thứ liên quan tới tương lai sau này của con đấy ạ. Nghe kiểu lớp 1 học chữ cái học số, cộng trừ nhân chia đơn giản. Nhưng nó chính là gieo những hạt mầm đầu tiên cho con. Nên ảnh hưởng rất nhiều tới tư duy, suy nghĩ cũng như hành động của con. Mom thấy em nói đúng không ạ  
Thôi chị em mình ngồi đợi các mom có nhiều kinh nghiệm vấn đề này tư vấn cho xem trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? chất lượng như nào


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu

KhuatHaAnh.hn nói:


> Các mẹ có cho con học tiền tiểu học không vậy ạ? Mình cũng chưa biết nên cho học hay để vào lớp 1 học dần! Theo các mẹ thì như nào hợp lý nhất ak?


Bạn Bông nhà em năm ngoái có học mẹ nó ạ, nhưng khả năng tiếp thu có hạn nên cũng k ăn thua lắm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Giới thiệu bằng tiếng anh, trả lời các câu hỏi đơn giản, hát 1 bài hát, đọc 1 bài thơ, làm toán trong phạm vi 20, đọc thuộc bảng chữ cái, ghép các từ đơn giản, toán tư duy... đặc biệt là trả lời tự tin, mạnh lạc, đầy đủ chủ ngữ vị ngữ, ngoan ngoãn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nên học trước, làm quen dần để con không bị shock mẹ ạ


----------



## Thương Trang

Lê Diệp Thanh An nói:


> Có thể cho em xin thông tin cụ thể hơn để tham khảo về Tesla School này được không ạ?
> Nhà em thì định hướng từ đầu là sẽ cho học tư chứ không học công
> Em không thích môi trường gò bó của công lập, csvc thì ko nói nhưng kể cả cách dạy, phương pháp học cũng nhồi nhét, thành tích. Nhà em muốn cho học trường có tiêu chuẩn và chất lượng quốc tế. Để con có không gian và cơ hội phát triển các kỹ năng cũng như định hướng được tương lai sau này cho chính bản thân con


www.facebook.com/teslaschool.hadong/
Đây nha b ơi. Mình thấy đây là một môi trường tốt, đạt chuẩn quốc tế, với phương pháp dạy tiên tiến bậc nhất thì chắc hẳn sẽ không thất vọng khi gửi gắm con vào đây đâu ạ


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Thương Trang nói:


> www.facebook.com/teslaschool.hadong/
> Đây nha b ơi. Mình thấy đây là một môi trường tốt, đạt chuẩn quốc tế, với phương pháp dạy tiên tiến bậc nhất thì chắc hẳn sẽ không thất vọng khi gửi gắm con vào đây đâu ạ


Mom nói đúng ạ
Tất cả vì tương lai con em chúng ta
Như nhà em phương châm từ đầu, con thích và mình thấy hợp lý là đầu tư thôi
Chọn trường cũng thế, khá ưng khi tìm hiểu trường liên cấp Tesla Hà nội này đấy ạ, nếu chất lượng đúng như thế nữa thì tuyệt vời, chốt luôn


----------



## minhchau

Nguyễn Thanh Tâm nói:


> Đúng đấy mom ạ. Em thấy chính ra chọn trường cấp 1 là điều quan trọng nhất, quyết định nhiều thứ liên quan tới tương lai sau này của con đấy ạ. Nghe kiểu lớp 1 học chữ cái học số, cộng trừ nhân chia đơn giản. Nhưng nó chính là gieo những hạt mầm đầu tiên cho con. Nên ảnh hưởng rất nhiều tới tư duy, suy nghĩ cũng như hành động của con. Mom thấy em nói đúng không ạ
> Thôi chị em mình ngồi đợi các mom có nhiều kinh nghiệm vấn đề này tư vấn cho xem trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? chất lượng như nào


Vâng hợp lý luôn ạ, để em thử nghe ngóng thêm về trường liên cấp Tesla này ạ. Em search gg thì thấy nhà em qua đây cũng tiện ạ


----------



## Lam Thien Anh Thy

Liên cấp là sẽ từ cấp 1 - cấp 2 - cấp 3 luôn đó hả các chị ơi?
Em thích những trường 1 lèo như thế, coi như nhập học 1 lần từ cấp 1 cho đỡ mệt cho các con và  đỡ đau đầu cho phụ huynh


----------



## songngu22

Trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? Cho em xin đánh giá? Quanh khu Hà Đông thì trường này đứng top đầu chưa ạ? Em không care vụ học phí cao hay như nào
Cái em cần là con em được học trong môi trường tốt, để con có thể phát triển theo đúng ý thích của con, đồng thời phát huy được những năng khiếu của con


----------



## Trần Diệu Chi

Ong thủ phết nhỉ
- cấp 1 đau đầu tìm trường
- cấp 2 loay hoay chọn trường
- cấp 3 hoang mang chốt trường
Tới đại học vẫn chưa thôi chóng mặt với đống giấy tờ đăng ký nộp vào trường nào


----------



## nguyenthibaongoc

songngu22 nói:


> Trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội có uy tín không? Cho em xin đánh giá? Quanh khu Hà Đông thì trường này đứng top đầu chưa ạ? Em không care vụ học phí cao hay như nào
> Cái em cần là con em được học trong môi trường tốt, để con có thể phát triển theo đúng ý thích của con, đồng thời phát huy được những năng khiếu của con


Thấy bảo dạy theo phương pháp Steame đấy, quá ư là xịn xò luôn. Theo mô hình học quốc tế thì đúng chuẩn rồi ạ. Em mà có điều kiện kinh tế, thì em cũng đăng ký không cần nghĩ luôn


----------



## THIÊN THẦN ÁO TRẮNG

Có phải bên này không vậy bạn ơi Tesla School – Khởi Nguồn Tinh Hoa Việt ?
Hôm trước mình có nói chuyện với chị cùng cơ quan, nói đang tham khảo trường thực nghiệm Victory. Thấy bả ý kêu tham khảo Tesla School đi xem sao rồi quyết định hic
Thấy khen bên này có pp học tuyệt vời lắm, giúp khơi dậy tiềm năng tương lai cho trẻ


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

THIÊN THẦN ÁO TRẮNG nói:


> Có phải bên này không vậy bạn ơi Tesla School – Khởi Nguồn Tinh Hoa Việt ?
> Hôm trước mình có nói chuyện với chị cùng cơ quan, nói đang tham khảo trường thực nghiệm Victory. Thấy bả ý kêu tham khảo Tesla School đi xem sao rồi quyết định hic
> Thấy khen bên này có pp học tuyệt vời lắm, giúp khơi dậy tiềm năng tương lai cho trẻ


Vâng đúng trường liên cấp Tesla Hà Nội này rồi đó ạ. Em được biết trường dạy theo mô hình học tập phát huy sáng tạo của trẻ theo hướng đa trí thông minh STEAME, tích hợp khoa học, công nghệ, kỹ thuật, nghệ thuật, toán học và tiếng Anh, tân tiến hơn mô hình STEM hiện tại đang được áp dụng phổ biến tại Việt Nam. Nghe được quá m nhỉ


----------

